# Excess Baggage



## Akrist (May 6, 2015)

Hi, my fiancée is planning to move from Manila to join me in Australia in the near future, and we're starting to sort out some of the details.

We're looking at airlines, and it seems that the normal ceiling for baggage (outside of some frequent flier specials etc) is around 40kg. Do people know of any airlines that allow a higher amount of baggage without breaking the bank? We are unfortunately not especially rich and so can't afford to spend $1000+ for extra baggage.

Assuming we spend for 40kg of baggage through an airline like Jetstar, we will probably have to send some baggage by freight separately. Time will not be a factor in this so it will most likely be sea freight. The usual price for 30kg from Manila to Melbourne seems to be around $400.

Can anyone suggest better options for airlines or shipping companies to maximize our baggage while minimizing cost?


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

I've just spent 2 weeks trying to sort this out for myself

I ended up sending 50 kg in 2 Balikbayan boxes for 14,391 pesos inc. insurance. ($436) with Back Office Boss. I'll message you the contact details.

This appears to be picked up in most main areas, and mine is being delivered to a suburb in Gold Coast area. Delivery time within 1 week.

I haven't found anything cheaper.

I am tracking my consignment online now



> _1st Oct
> Shipment picked up 17:44
> 2nd Oct
> Arrived at Sort Facility HONG KONG 02:49
> ...


The service has been great, but with many emails to ensure my shipment does not contain non allowable items etc


----------



## aatif.azhar (Sep 27, 2015)

I have to bring gold with me in melbourne.Approx. weight of gold is 1kg.can anyone help us the procedure.We are very much confuse bcoz we need shift permanently from kwt to melbourne along with our stuff.


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

1kg is ok in your pockets. Not sure about tax and duty when you declare it though


----------

